# nebulizador de invernadero para control de temperatura..



## elcebollo001 (Jul 26, 2011)

hola que tal companeros, recientemente he tenido planes de hacer unnebulizador para uno de mis invernaderos, son estos sistemas que bajan la temperatura por medio de pulverizadores de agua automaticos, soy de mexico y no tengo idea de por donde comenzar en el aspecto de diseno, proveedores, etc. alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con estos sistemas?, yo se de electronica y de microcontroladores, asi que la parte de electronica no tengo problema, mi problema real es como hacer un sistema de estos?, agua-presion-compresor- por donde empiezo? mi invernadero es grande, mide 60m de cada lado. y quiero atomatizarlo..

saludoa a todos...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

lo que conozco no es como nebulizador si no que pulveriza agua sobre los techos de chapa para envriarlra y asi evitar que el calor se raide al interior.
Si es algo asi te puedo indicar algunas cosas


----------



## elcebollo001 (Jul 26, 2011)

hola que tal1, muchas gracias por responder, he visto que tambien les llaman pulverizadores de agua o rociadores de agua, asi es una aplicacion la vi en un restaurate que con mangueras agua y presion cambian la tempreratura ambiente de lugares abiertos de una manera muy eficiente... saludos y si te agradeceria mucho la informacion saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

lo que necesitas en tal caso es una serie de tuberia que puede tener los picos rociadores distribuidos de tal manera que cubran toda el area, una cisterna donde puedas tener el agua almacenada(preferentemente bajos tierra para mantener su temperatura baja) y un intermitnete con tiempo regulable, que accione la bomba y un sistema para recoger el agua que ira a otra cisterna para que pierda temperatura.

En mi trabjo como habia tinglados y bajo ellos se trabaja con calor y en verano hay temp de casi 40 grados con ese sistema bajabmos bastente la temperatura ambiente


----------



## elcebollo001 (Jul 26, 2011)

hola que tal gracias por responder, me gustraia saber si requiero de ponder algun compresor o bomba hidraulica que es lo que requiero?, se que tambien tengo que anexar ventiladores para dispersas y homogenizar la temperatura, pero no se si en realidad tenga que comprar un compresor o una bomba hidraulica?  saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Una bomba de agua de accionamiento electrico, y dispooner la cañerria como si de riego se tratase, para que cubra de forma homogenea la superficie, puedes comprar esos elementos en casas que vender elementos para riego, hay diversos modelso que te serviran,


----------

